# Mac Connecting to VPN



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Does anyone have experience connecting to a VPN using Leopard?

My wife connects to a VPN at her work through a PC running Windows XP. I have a Mac Mini that I would like to get her using but this VPN connection is what's tying her to the PC. I know that she dials in to the VPN though a modem connection. I know there isn't a traditional modem built into the Mini, will an external USB modem work for this purpose? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Brrr (Dec 11, 2007)

It's been a while since I VPN'd on a Mac...

The modem type/make won't make a difference. As long as it can establish an internet connection, you're fine. What makes or breaks it is the VPN client on the Mac. Last time I did this I was using a Cisco firewall which had Mac VPN software as well, and all worked fine. Nortel also used to publish a Mac VPN client that was used on other brands. 

At one point, OSX used to come with it's own VPN client you could configure to use with your VPN. I never tried it, nor do I know if it still ships with Leopard or Tiger.

I currently drag my PC laptop home when I need to VPN into work only 'cuz I'm too lazy to figure out the Mac issue. One day...


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

I use the Cisco VPN Client Version 4.9.0 and it works just fine.
It is *not* a free download though, had to get it through corporate IT.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Script Kiddie said:


> I use the Cisco VPN Client Version 4.9.0 and it works just fine.
> It is *not* a free download though, had to get it through corporate IT.


Same here. Cisco VPN client works great for me. Then I can even use MS Remote Desktop to log in to my PC at work and have full access.

A7


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

a7mc said:


> Same here. Cisco VPN client works great for me. Then I can even use MS Remote Desktop to log in to my PC at work and have full access.
> 
> A7


ditto - what VPN client does your wife use on the PC today?


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks all for the advice.

She's connecting to the VPN simply though a new network connection set up in XP. This was basically configured as a new dial up connection if I remember correctly. Once connected she uses a terminal emulation called AnzioWin from Terminal Emulation, Secure Shell, Telnet and Printing Solutions from Anzio.Com. There's no Mac equivalent from what I can see.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

johnnyspade said:


> Thanks all for the advice.
> 
> She's connecting to the VPN simply though a new network connection set up in XP. This was basically configured as a new dial up connection if I remember correctly. Once connected she uses a terminal emulation called AnzioWin from Terminal Emulation, Secure Shell, Telnet and Printing Solutions from Anzio.Com. There's no Mac equivalent from what I can see.


If it's a fairly simple VPN connection OSX has built in VPN connectors as well. She will have to go through the settings and see what works.

Also worth noting: telnet, ssh and other network commands are built right in to OSX (and all UNIX systems) so there may be no need for 3rd party software. If your wife is using stuff like telnet and ssh, my guess is she should be computer savvy enough to set it all up.

A7


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Chicken of the VNC worked well as a client for us, VineServer as the server.

There's also Apple Remote Desktop (the client is built into OS X, but the server is way pricey on a consumer/home use level).


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

chas_m said:


> Chicken of the VNC worked well as a client for us, VineServer as the server.
> 
> There's also Apple Remote Desktop (the client is built into OS X, but the server is way pricey on a consumer/home use level).


huh? What does all this VNC stuff have to do with connecting to a VPN?

The mac OSX built in VPN gives you access to both PP2P and L2TP over IPSec VPN setups (which aside from Cisco and other proprietary stuff) covers most bases. It's done through the internet connect application, and in Leopard you can make adjustments and add new connections via the System Preferences->Network control panel.


----------



## aaron (Jul 17, 2003)

johnnyspade said:


> Does anyone have experience connecting to a VPN using Leopard?


The Mac comes with VPN clients for PPTP and IPSec. The former is most often used for Microsoft networks. I've used both types with pretty good success. You don't need a phone modem for this, as long as a Web-accessible gateway is present. If, on the other hand, it is a special dial-up number, then things get considerably more complicated. But jebus, man, it's 2008!

In Tiger, the VPN functionality was in Internet Connect (a separate app in the Applications folder). Now in Leopard it's within the Network pref pane. Weird, but it works well.
Cheers,
Aaron.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I'll start fiddling. All of this is made considerably more difficult by an IT person in Calgary who is reluctant to move from antiquated technology but that's a post for another time.


----------

